# Recruiting -- S@squ@tch's Against the Giants -  Team Gold



## s@squ@tch (May 1, 2009)

Hello.

I am running two groups through this classic module in the Eberron gaming world, using the 3.5 ruleset.

Team Gold -- multiple spots and niches needed.


If there is someone who would like to take over a PC -- by all means, let me know!  

All links to OOC, IC, and RG are in my signature.

Team Gold has just breached the perimeter of the Hill Giant Steading, and each new PC will enter immediately.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 4, 2009)

[sblock=bump]

b u m p

[/sblock]


----------



## rpgramen (May 4, 2009)

While certainly interested in giving the G-Series Modules a whirl -- and I really don't mean to sound narcissistic when I say this -- I don't think I could effectively "take over" a character, chiefly on the grounds that I'd always feel I wasn't doing it justice. Now, I'd be willing to at least _try_ and emulate one of the above characters, but to be frank I'd feel very uncomfortable doing so. If you'd be willing to merely take a replacement for whichever you need, now _that_ I can solicitate with gusto, but otherwise I'd at least be willing to try my best.


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, at least in the case of Morika the druid and Team Black (and I think s@s will agree with me), we aren't in a position to add a new character right now. We've *just* begun our raid on the Hill Giant Steading. 

I guess if we found some prisoners or such we could add another character, but the way PBP goes, that could be six months from now.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 4, 2009)

Rhun is correct -- team black is in a tough spot to replace a PC right now -- the wait for that one might be several months.

Team Gold has not reached the steading yet (and is in a good spot to add a new PC -- one is being added as we speak already -- can increase it to two or three...)

Depends on which group you are interested in joining.


----------



## rpgramen (May 4, 2009)

As I said, I'd at least be willing to give it a try if the alternative just doesn't seem possible 

As far as which group it is makes little personal difference to me, really. I'd be willing to fill whichever spot needs filling


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 4, 2009)

Well, the choice really is up to you -- and what you prefer to do.

I am currently running each as an NPC, so they both need filling.

Obviously, there are items that can be modified with the extant PC's -- spell selection, feats, skills, magic items -- these all can be tinkered with.

If you want to do a new PC, then you'd be best served by team gold.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 4, 2009)

FYI, there is a good chance that Hudder, part of Team Gold, will also be available.

So recap of PC's available:

Team Black:  Morika, shifter druid 8th lvl

Team Gold: Darv, gnome archivist 8th lvl
                Hudder, dwarven fighter/rogue/dragonmark heir 8th lvl


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2009)

Hey S@s, whatever happened to Hero4Hire's giantslayer PC on Team Black? I know he disappeared, but what happened to the character? Did we leave him behind?


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 4, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Hey S@s, whatever happened to Hero4Hire's giantslayer PC on Team Black? I know he disappeared, but what happened to the character? Did we leave him behind?




Oh, nothing to see here.....   <begin whistling>

Just moving along....


----------



## rpgramen (May 4, 2009)

Hrm... Team Gold it is then, as I'd feel more comfortable with a character of my own design if it's all the same to you, sir. There seems to be a need for a band-aid, so perhaps a Morgrave University-esque Bard or a Cleric of some as-of-yet undetermined deity (but hey, any Cleric is a useful Cleric ).


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 4, 2009)

Just an fyi - there is an 8th level cleric being added in the current encounter -- renau1q's pc -- which has been on hold for almost a year, due to hiatus and not being in the right spot.  (of which I am grateful for his patience)


----------



## rpgramen (May 4, 2009)

Ah. Hrm. Bardic Adventurer it is then, filling in the needed spots as they become neccessary.


----------



## renau1g (May 4, 2009)

Woohoo! Does that gratitude make up for Farce being a total flake? 

Sorry about that. He's most likely done, I agree... , *sigh* Last time I go out on a limb for a guy. 

Can't wait to join the fray. It's giant-bashing time... (I hope)


----------



## Neurotic (May 4, 2009)

*Player interested*

I'd be interested in taking over druidess if you'll allow me week or two of tinkering and going over details of allowed books and such. 

Main problem is that I can work on PC only during work hours (GMT+1) so I actualy prefer to have almost ready character  But it can slow me down somewhat in getting her to speed.

If you can allow for two weeks of extra NPCing I'd be glad to take over.

And, hello again Rhun 

Once character is ready I can usualy post once every day monday to friday, with some exceptions. Almost invariably, I can post three times a week without affecting my work


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 4, 2009)

I have no issues NPC'ing Morika until you are ready.  Feel free to join in the OOC and IC for Team Black when you are ready.


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> And, hello again Rhun




Hey there, Neurotic! It would be great to have you on the team. We are just busting in on the giants now...the "recon" team which Morika is a part of just entered the steading. Probably have a couple of days before we get into any action; though knowing S@squ@tch, there is something waiting to bash us around the first corner.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 4, 2009)

rpgramen said:


> Ah. Hrm. Bardic Adventurer it is then, filling in the needed spots as they become neccessary.




Let me know as soon as you have a PC whipped up -- I'd like to add you to the group in the current situation/battle? they are in.


----------



## rpgramen (May 5, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> Let me know as soon as you have a PC whipped up -- I'd like to add you to the group in the current situation/battle? they are in.




Got one for you right here, complete with a rather brief background.

Also, this might seem rather random, but I vaguely recall that Staves were treated as if they were a "+1 Quarterstaff" or some such, though I can't seem to find that bit of information again. I could've sworn it was in the DMG I, but in lieu of being unable to find it, the "Runestaff of Charming" on the equipment list in the above sheet is treated as if it weren't even masterwork. If you could put my mind at ease in regards to putting this query to rest, I'd be grateful, lest it gnaw at my brain for the rest of the evening 

Also, as an afterthought, there's a few neat little scholastic quirks I stumbled across in the Five Nations Eberron Book regarding Breland scholastic tutelage and at Morgrave University. If you'd be willing, I'd like to tack one or -- if willing -- both of those onto the sheet too. In a nutshell, the combined prospects of education would grant +1 on Decipher Script, Profession, Knowledge (Nobility) and Knowledge (Geography) checks, but at the expense of a twenty-five gold deficit from starting funds, and a -1 to Diplomacy, Concentration, and a -2 on Knowledge (Religion) checks. That's all on pages 50 and 51 of the aforementioned book, just in-case you decide to look it up; this way you won't have to work so much just to locate it


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 5, 2009)

Those are fine.  I looked at the runestaves, and I cannot find any mention of them being enchanted in a weapon-sense, so I would just assume that they are normal as weapons go, unless you want to pay for the magical weapon enchantment.


----------



## rpgramen (May 5, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> Those are fine. I looked at the runestaves, and I cannot find any mention of them being enchanted in a weapon-sense, so I would just assume that they are normal as weapons go, unless you want to pay for the magical weapon enchantment.




That's fine. I just thought I'd say something since it mentions them being the equivalent of Staves, and I just thought Staves were +1 Quarterstaves. My brain must just be broken 

Sheet Updated with the updates you approved and pending final approval.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 5, 2009)

@rpgramen - sheet looks good.  please post link or something in the RG thread (link in my sig).  You're on the map in the IC thread, but you can't act yet, for some strange reason.....


----------



## Neurotic (May 5, 2009)

I notice that Morika uses plenty of natural attacks and doesn't have Improved Natural Attack. It allows attacking as if one size category larger. Would that stack with her shifter traits? I'll probably replace some feats, maybe take Quick Reconnoiter for +2 init instead of that shifter one (beast insticts or some such)...

I'll look up shifters and their feats today.

Looked some up, I cannot find in Eberron settings some feats, traits and spells...would RoE be races of Eberron? I'll look that up little bit later...


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

Weren't some of the shifter feats list in MM2 or MM3? I seem to recall, but I'm not around my books to check.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 5, 2009)

Races of Eberron has most of the shifter stuff that Morika has.

What I have found from NPC'ing her is that she can charge for the gore attack, then is quite effective with her scimitar.  I didn't notice that she had any other natural attacks when she wasn't charging.


----------



## Neurotic (May 9, 2009)

Sorry for the silence, I'm home on sick  leave babysitting...



s@squ@tch said:


> What I have found from NPC'ing her is that she can charge for the gore attack, then is quite effective with her scimitar.  I didn't notice that she had any other natural attacks when she wasn't charging.




These are the changes that I'd implement with Morika:
FEAT CHANGES
- Improved natural attack (gore) if you allow it to stack for size purposes, otherwise it's already covered by gore elite - probably replace shifter instincts, this one counts as shifter so no change 

- Shifter ferocity change for one of charging feats (losing one round duration off shifitng because of losing shifter feat)

EQUIPMENT CHANGES
- replace amulet of health with amulet of natural armor
- replace boots of comfort with boots of stomping or anklet of translocation (600 and 1400gp respectively)

SKILL CHANGES
- lose any three skill ranks (probably 1 swimm and 1 Handle animal and 1 survival) exchanging them for skill trick Quick Concentration and 1 rank in jump
 (for Quick Concentration I need to check for prerequisite and for spells selected - if there is no concentration needed beyong detect magic then it's useless)

SPELL CHANGES
None for now, but will probably replace body of the sun with something else I dislike nondiscriminating spells especialy fire based ones that can start fires in nature,

CLASS CHANGES:
if allowed she should be feral, but now it's too late for templates. I'd like however to take Moonspeaker levels. there is some mentioning that DM might allow it to advance animal companions and other druid like abilities (wildshape and others), but I don't see it written anywhere. If you allow it fine; if not again fine 

What do you think?

And regardless of changes, I'm read yto start on monday morning GMT +1 (that would be wee hours after midnight for USA)
This is rough draft, I'll


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 11, 2009)

Doh, did I miss the restocking of players again? Sas anytime you need someone to fill in just shoot me a PM. I'm up for whatever until I can bring in 1 of my alts posted in your alt RG for your game


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 11, 2009)

answers below in yellow.



Neurotic said:


> Sorry for the silence, I'm home on sick  leave babysitting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 12, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> Doh, did I miss the restocking of players again? Sas anytime you need someone to fill in just shoot me a PM. I'm up for whatever until I can bring in 1 of my alts posted in your alt RG for your game




Thanks for your continued interest.

Team Gold still has 2 PC's that are being NPC'd, so if you want to take one of them over, I'm all ears.

One is a gnome archivist, the other is a dwarf fighter/rogue/dragonmarked heir.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 12, 2009)

I dont think I'd have any trouble taking over Hudder. He seems simple enough for now...out in the jungle. He could get more complex in a city environment, but I dont see that happening anytime soon  I've been playing a dwarven cleric with a thick accent for the last 6 months, so his "hudderisms" shouldn't be a problem 

I was wondering why he has rogue lvls though? he doesn't have the Int to be a skill monkey, or the ability to use evasion in his full plate.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 12, 2009)

I believe it was to gain quicker access to the dragonmark heir PrC?  I could be mistaken.

If you want to give him a quick facelift, you're more than welcome.  He has been a very strong personality in the game in the past, and I'd hate to lose him.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 12, 2009)

I'll just play him the way he is. If he dies, maybe I can get first crack at filling the opening when new characters can join again. I still havent gotten to play a mounted lancer for more than a week.

Unless the group is being completely reformed as it looks like in the OOC thread. Then I would much rather play my own character


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 13, 2009)

Well, the core group is still there -- Darv, Morph, Dreadnought, Void, (core group)  Domoris, Hudder, (1st additions), Alain, Dori (latest additions) -- sort of.

Have 4 of the original 7 PC's remaining, 3 died (1 from going MIA, 1 from having its brain sucked out by a Mind Flayer, and the 3rd was _plane shifted _ away in same encounter. )

Its been rough for Team Gold so far.

But feel free to jump in with Hudder.

I'm sure that there might be a casualty or two in the future, just don't know how long.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 13, 2009)

I am looking over Darv. I hope to be up to speed in a few days. I could possibly take over that character for you.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 13, 2009)

@Tailspinner -- cool.  If you want to take him over, that would be great.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 14, 2009)

I am almost up to speed on the campaign. I think I will jump in after the current combat has ended.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 1, 2010)

*Restarting recruitment*

Need some new blood in this long-running campaign!  

Great opportunity to get in at the ground floor! 

See 1st post in this thread for details.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 5, 2010)

bump?


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 8, 2010)

PM sent...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 8, 2010)

GladiusNP: no worries about this thread -- it is the recruitment thread, not the OOC.

Since you are interested, you are welcome!  It is up to you about which group you would like to join.  

Each has openings, Team Black just has fewer -- right now a meatshield and divine caster are available.  Team Gold is much more open.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 8, 2010)

I am interested in joining this campaign.  The sad point is, I don't own the source material for anything I want to play, *lol*  Team Gold looks like they need a Wizard or Sorcerer.  I would like to play a Human Duskblade with possible interest in going into Chameleon as prestige class.  If that doesn't fly, I may be interested in doing a Bard/Warlock split (unsure of race atm, but human or halfling looks likely and Drow looks ideal).

Any thoughts regarding either choice would be appreciated.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 8, 2010)

@Herobizkit - no worries about not owning the source material.  When I started PbP, I didn't own any myself.  The D20srd and Crystalkeep are both great resources for most items.  Not sure about the Duskblade w/ Chameleon though -- concerned about the arcane focus and how it applies to duskblade's spell abilities.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 8, 2010)

@ s@squ@tch - No worries, I don't mind going full Duskblade... I'll probably make him a half-orc, if such beasts exist.  I'm also interested in take the Arcane Disciple feat to add some love to my spells, but I'm not familiar with the Eberron pantheon.  I may have to procure a copy of Eberron's PHB "somehow" to find all this out.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 9, 2010)

You can always check out the Eberron Wiki. It gives you a decent base of knowledge

Eberron Wiki


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 9, 2010)

*I was thinking Dwarf...*

And saw that Thanor is apparently the available team Black meat-shield, is that correct?  I'd be happy to take him over since that makes things easier, though I don't have PHB II, so I'm not sure what a couple of his Dwarven Knight abilities are.

If that is too complicated to work around, I am happy to join in with Gold.  I'm not exactly sure who is available there, though I did glance through the OOC/roll call.  Anyway, hopefully we can sort something out!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 9, 2010)

GladiusNP said:


> And saw that Thanor is apparently the available team Black meat-shield, is that correct?  I'd be happy to take him over since that makes things easier, though I don't have PHB II, so I'm not sure what a couple of his Dwarven Knight abilities are.
> 
> If that is too complicated to work around, I am happy to join in with Gold.  I'm not exactly sure who is available there, though I did glance through the OOC/roll call.  Anyway, hopefully we can sort something out!




You can feel free to tinker with Thanor if that is your wish.  He doesn't need to remain a knight / dwarven defender if you want to pursue another meat shieldy direction.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey, s@squ@tch... did this game go on hiatus or am I missing the "new" story?  The last post from Team Gold's IC thread is dated 20th January 2010, 01:56 AM and is in the middle of a fight.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 11, 2010)

Both games have been halted temporarily, while I recruit new members. 

The games will resume once more folks are on board as replacements.

So, GladiusNP will take over Thanor -- let me know what your modifications/tweaks are, and post his PC sheet here so I can review.

Then you, Herobizkit, are free to select a character or character type, to take over for Team Gold.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2010)

s@squ@tch said:


> Both games have been halted temporarily, while I recruit new members.




Aeranduil is halted mid-archery shoot! Can't wait to get the game back on track!


----------



## Rathan (Mar 11, 2010)

Alrighty.... I should start off by asking what is needed and where?.... 

What level are there characters being made for and how we doing things? 

Point Buy for Stats?... if so how many?

How is HP being handled?

What sources are allowed and or disallowed?

And lastly... what kind of characters are needed where?


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 13, 2010)

*Jeriko ir'Tharashk, half-orc duskblade*

Jeriko ir'Tharashk

[sblock=stats]Male Half-Orc Duskblade 8
Alignment: N
Height: 6' 3"
Weight: 215 lbs.
Hair: Black
Eyes: Brown
Skin: Dark Brown
Age: 34
XP: 8th Level
AP: 8

Str: 18 (+4) [8 points] (+2 Racial, +1 4th level) 
Dex: 14 [12] (+2) [4 points] (+2 gloves of dexterity)
Con: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Int: 15 (+2) [10 points] (-2 Racial, +1 8th level)
Wis: 10 (0) [2 points]
Cha: 8 (-1) [2 points] (-2 Racial)[/sblock][sblock=Abilities]Racial Abilities: Darkvision 60', Orc Blood

Class Abilities: 
Arcane Attunement (Sp): dancing lights, detect magic, flare, ghost sound, read magic combined 5x per day.
Armored Mage (Ex): can cast in medium armor and heavy shield with no chance of spell failure.
Combat Casting: +4 bonus on Concentration checks made to cast a spell or use a spell-like ability while on the defensive or while you are grappling or pinned.
Arcane Channeling (Su): cast touch spells as standard action (casting time must be 1 standard action or less) and deliver through melee attack.  Does not provoke AoO.  Resolve weapon damage first, then effect of spell.
Quick Cast: can cast one spell each day as a swift action (casting time must be 1 standard action or less).
Spell Power (Ex): injuring an opponent with a melee attack gives caster a +2 bonus to overcome opponent's SR[/sblock][sblock=Spells]Spells Per Day: 6/8/7

Duskblade Spells Known (CL8): [Melee touch attack +12; Ranged touch attack +9]
2nd (7/day) - dimension hop [Mel Touch, teleport 20', Wil DC 14], ghoul touch [Mel Touch, For DC 14, paralyze + stench], scorching ray [Rng Touch, 2 rays, 4d6 fire], swift invisibility
1st (8/day) - ray of enfeeblement [Rng Touch, 1d6+4 Str], resist energy [DR 10 energy, 80 min dur], shocking grasp [Mel Touch, 5d6 damage], swift expeditious retreat [+30 move, 8 min dur], true strike
0 (6/day) - acid splash [Rng Touch, 1d3 acid], disrupt undead [Rng Touch, 1d6 to undead] , ray of frost [Rng Touch, 1d3 cold], touch of fatigue [Mel Touch, For DC 12 or target fatigued (no run/charge, -2 Str/Dex), 8 rnd dur][/sblock][sblock=Combat Stats]Hit Dice: 8d8+16 = (6+6+6+6+6+6+6+6)+16
HP: 64
AC: 17 (10+5 [mithral shirt +1]+2 [Dex])
Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 30 ft

Saves:
For: 9 [+6 base, +2 Con, +1 cloak]
Ref: 5 [+2 base, +2 Dex, +1 cloak]
Wil: 7 [+6 base, +0 Wis, +1 cloak]

BAB/Grapple: +8/+3, Grapple +12
Melee Atk: +14 [glaive +1; 1d10+7/x3] or +13 [mw falchion; 2d4+6/18-20 x2]
Range Atk: +11 [mw c. longbow 1d8+4/x3]
Full Atk: +14/+9 [glaive], +13/+8 [falchion], +11/+6 [c. longbow][/sblock][sblock=Skills and Feats]Skills: 
Craft (metalworking): 10 = 8 + 2
Craft (stonemason): 11 = 9 + 2
Craft (woodworking): 11 = 9 + 2
Knowledge (arch/engi): 11 = 9 + 2
Knowledge (geography): 11 = 9 + 2

Feats:
1st: Power Attack
3rd: Weapon Focus (glaive)
6th: Short Haft [PHB II]

Languages: Common, Orc[/sblock][sblock=Equipment]mithral shirt +1 (2100)
masterwork longbow, composite (+4 Str) (800)
+1 glaive, spell storing (8308)
handy haversack (2000)
gloves of dexterity +2 (4000)
cloak of resistance +1 (1000)
necklace of fireballs type VI (8100)
masterwork falchion (375)
arrows, 40 (2)
bedroll (1 sp)
blanket, winter (5 sp)
crowbar (2)
manacles (15)
manacles, small (15)
rope, silk 50' (10)
tent (10)
rations, trail (2 weeks) (7)

Encumbrance: 

Money: 255 gp 4 sp[/sblock][sblock=Portrait]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/sblock][sblock=Background]Jeriko was born and raised in the Shadow Marches, which was typical of half-orcs in Khorvaire.  His race's propensity for strength meant that Jeriko would spend his youth doing hard labour.  He bore no Dragonmark, and thus was dismissed as "just another grunt" in the daily workings of House Tharashk.

As he matured, Jeriko found that he actually enjoyed working with his hands.  During the rare moments that he was not hauling, dragging, or pushing something, he spent his time studying architecture of the various races, secretly dreaming of a day when he might build his own home far away from the drudgery of the House.

Visitors from all walks of life came to House Tharashk in hopes of questing for dragonshards, or hiring skilled trackers to help find their lost items, and sometimes, lost people.  Jeriko possessed no tracking skills, and no one seemed interested in training him.  No, he was far too valuable as a laborer to spend additional resources on formal training.  Jeriko was a patient man, and so he continued to dream as a means of escape from the drudgery of daily life.

During the construction of a new wing, an accident caused a stone wall to collapse, burying several potential clients who were visiting the grounds.  Jeriko was quick on the scene and managed to free one of the victims, a half-elven warrior.  In gratitude, the half-elf offered Jeriko a job as a bodyguard.  Jeriko explained that he had no weapon training; the half-elf assured him that training would be provided, and then some.  Jeriko cleared the new position with the House, and after some convincing (and coin), Jeriko was permitted to leave as a representative of the House.

The half-elf trained Jeriko personally in the warrior arts.  Once Jeriko proved himself competent, he was then shown a rare technique which, the half-elf explained, was normally reserved for elves and their ilk.  The half-elf had no love for his elven heritage or traditions, favoring instead the opportunistic nature of his human blood.  The half-elf felt that, as a half-breed, Jeriko should be given the same opportunities as himself.  Jeriko was shown how to combine the warrior arts and the study of the arcane, becoming a Duskblade by trade.[/sblock][sblock=Personality]Jeriko shares many similar personality traits as his orc heritage - gruff, terse, and a bit temperamental.  This is not because he is simple - quite the opposite, in fact.  Jeriko feels that no effort should be wasted (as he feels that his youth was largely wasted on menial tasks) and has little patience for people who squander his time and energy.  He is not reckless; he will take the time to plan a proper strategy before acting on an endeavor.  His specialty in polearm fighting stems from the thought that keeping an enemy at length is a good way to stay alive; make the enemy come to yourself, where you dictate the terms of the combat.  Despite his harsh past, he still has a passion for construction and still longs to create his dream home - or castle.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 13, 2010)

3.5 Edition rules 
*# of characters:* 7 or 8
*Level:* 8th
Starting Equipment: 27K (8th) -- no item more than 1/2
*Alignment:* No requirement, but if you plan an evil character, a good reason, plus a good cover, would be required.
*Ability Generation:* 32 point buy
*Hit Points:* Max HP at 1st level, leveling up, take 3/4 of the maximum possible roll for your hit points. For classes using a d6 or d10, round down, but make it up at the next level.
*Source Material: *Core + Complete Series, Magic Item Compendium, Eberron Campaign Setting, Races of Eberron, subject to approval by me. No: Incarnum, Tome of Battle, Psionics
*Setting:* Eberron -- so only races present on Eberron would qualify.
*Speed*: Very important: I try to post once a day, I am looking for a fast paced game, but allowing time for character development and interaction with the world. This is a long series of modules, so I am looking for people into it for the long haul. Your posting record will be looked into and used with your character concept submission.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 13, 2010)

Yup, I followed those guidelines... of course, I took a class and feat from the PHB2.  Does everything look okay?  I don't trust my own numbers.


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 13, 2010)

*Thanor*

I did change his STR, lowered his CHA, and recalculate his HP.  He uses the same weapons and gear, but I changed him to a straight fighter/defender, giving him some feats to boost his effectiveness with his axe.  I left skills the same, and noticed his defender AC bonus seemed to be missing.  

Name: Thanor Spikeshield
Class: Fighter 7/Dwarven Defender 1
Race: Dwarf
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: Dol Dorn

Str: 16 +3 (10p.)         Level: 8        XP: 28,000
Dex: 14 +2 (6p.)         BAB: +8/+3      HP: 114 (8d10+1d12+40+3)
Con: 20 +5 (8p.)         Grapple: +11    Dmg Red: NA
Int: 10 +0 (2p.)         Speed: 20'      Spell Res: NA
Wis: 10 +0 (2p.)         Init: +2        Spell Save: +X
Cha: 10 +0 (4p.)         ACP: -6         Spell Fail:--

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +9    +3    +2    +0    +0    +1    25
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 23

                         Base   Mod  Misc  	Total
Fort:                      7    +5        		 +11
Ref:                       2    +2        		 +4
Will:                      4    +0       +2	  +6

Weapon                  		Attack 	  Damage    	 Critical
+1 Shock Dwarven Waraxe   	+13    1d10+4+2+(1d6) 	 x3
MW Dagger           		+12     1d4+3  		19-20/x2
Spined Shield (3/day)   		+12     1d10     		19-20/x2         120’

Languages: Common, Dwarven

Abilities: AC Bonus (+1), Defensive Stance (1/day)

Feats: (7 feats, 4 bonus) Iron Will (1st), Endurance (3rd), Toughness (6th)

Dodge, Weapon Focus (Dwarven Waraxe), Weapon Specialization (Dwarven Waraxe), Power Attack


Skill Points: 16       Max Ranks: 10/5
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Climb                      5   	 +3          +8
Craft (Armorsmithing)      2    +0          +2
Handle Animal              2    +0          +2
Intimidate                 5    +0          +5
Ride                       2    +2          +4

Equipment:               Cost  Weight
+1 Shocking Dwarven Waraxe 8330gp   8lb
MW Dagger               302gp   1lb
+1 Full Plate of 
    Nimbleness         5800gp  50lb
Spined Shield          5580gp  15lb
Crystal of Arrow 
  Reflection (lesser)  2500gp  
Greatreach Bracers     2000gp  --
Heward’s Handy
    Haversack          2000gp   5lb
Whetstone
20 Tindertwigs         20gp  
4 Sunrods               8gp    (4lb)
50’ silk rope          10gp    (1lb)
2 Thunderstones        60gp    (2lb)
2 flasks acid          40gp    (2lb)
2 vials antitoxin    100gp
Clay Tankard            2cp    (1lb)
MW Artisan’s tools     55gp    (5lb)
3 Potions CLW         150gp

Total Weight:79lb      Money: 42gp 9sp 8cp

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                58    116   175   350   775

Age: 54
Height: 4’3”"
Weight: 166lb
Eyes: Gray
Hair: Black
Skin: Weathered


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry for the delay is changing him - I kept putting it off and finally got on to it on a rainy saturday morning.  I will stick my head in on the IC thread and catch up on what we are up to...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2010)

so are you still looking for players to take over pre-existing pc's?


----------



## Rathan (Mar 13, 2010)

Whelp.... This is my first run at a character... bare with my mistakes I'm not used to much of anything but the core classes....

[sblock= Rugen Tynus]
Name: Rugen Tynus
Race: Dwarf
Class: Samurai
Alignment: LN

Str: 18		(+4)	(+2 Level)	[10 Points]
Dex: 12		(+1)			[4 Points]
Con: 18		(+4)	(+2 Racial, +2 Enhancement)	[6 Points]
Int: 10		(+0)			[2 Points]
Wis: 12		(+1)			[4 Points]
Cha: 12		(+1)	(-2 Racial)	[6 Points]

HP: 94 / 94
AC: 21 [10 Base, +1 Dex, +10 Armor]
BAB: +8/+3

Saves:
Fort: +10	[+6 Base, +4 Con]
Refl: +3 	[+2 Base, +1 Dex]
Will: +3	[+2 Base, +1 Wis]

Attacks:
Katana (Bastard Sword): +15 to Hit, 1d10+6 dmg 18-20 x2
Wakizashi (Short Sword) +15 to Hit, 1d6+6 to dmg 19-20 x2
Two Weapon Attack: +13/+13 to Hit
Full Round Attack: +13/+13/+8
Specials: Daisho Prof., Two Swords as One, Kiai Smite 1/day, Iaijutsu Master

Feats: Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword), Weapon Focus (Short Sword), Improved Critical (Bastard Sword)

Skills: (Max Ranks 11, 6 Cross Class)
Craft (Weaponsmithing) +4 [4 Ranks, +0 Int]
Diplomacy +6 [5 Ranks, +1 Cha]
Intimidate +10 [9 Ranks, +1 Cha]
Knowledge (History) +5 [5 Ranks, +0 Int]
Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +5 [5 Ranks, +0 Int]
Sense Motive +6 [5 Ranks, +1 Wis]

Regular Equipment: (Total Spent in GP: 37)
Backpack
Bedroll
Scroll Case
Flint and Steel
Belt Pouch x5
Waterskin x2
Whetstone
10 Days Trial Rations
10 Sunrods

Magic Equipment: (668 gp left over)
+2 Katana (Bastard Sword) [8,335 gp]
+2 Wakizashi (Short Sword) [8,310 gp]
Amulet of Health +2 [4,000 gp]
Platemail +2 [5,650 gp]
6 Potions of CLW's [300 gp]
[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not sure whether my character is approved for Team Gold... is there something about my character that doesn't meet the criteria?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 14, 2010)

@gladiusnp - thanks for posting your Thanor update.  I'll look it over shortly.

@herobizkit - you are definitely approved for team gold -- I just need to give it a more in depth look, but looks good

@rathan - not familiar with the samurai, so i'll need to check up on it on crystalkeep -- then give it a once over.

@scottdewar - yes!  or, for team gold, i am allowing new pc's as well.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 14, 2010)

I've noticed a lot of meaty type characters out there to take over open slots or revamped characters playing currently... 

I'm not 100% sold on the samurai at all so if someone would suggest a better needed class or combination of classes I'll be more than happy to listen


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 14, 2010)

Could I have an update on what is needed?  Either as characters to take over or roles that need to be filled, thanks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2010)

What do you have in the team black that needs run? I took over a character onece for a game of industy gothica, and that game went really well! I am adaptable. i will prepare to be assimulated ...(resistance is futile)


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 14, 2010)

Rathan said:


> I'm not 100% sold on the samurai at all so if someone would suggest a better needed class or combination of classes I'll be more than happy to listen



For team Gold, I opted for the Duskblade as it seemed that the group had little in the way of arcane casters, and I wanted to fill both a warrior and caster role.  Someone recently made a Bard, which is nifty (I was going to go that route but another player had the "sage" role filled out quite well), but the only "pure" arcane caster is a specialist of some kind.  I might suggest a Sorcerer with some panache (maybe some Heritage and Reserve feats).  Really though, it's hard to decide what's needed given that our group has swelled to (I believe) eight PCs, so pick something you'd enjoy and play that.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 14, 2010)

I've not played many 'high level' casters but at low(er) levels they seem to have a hard time getting their spells to effect things with decent to good saves. And without excellent stats to combat monsters higher saves makes them less than happily effective in my opinion.

That being said I LOVE warlocks as a good alternative to this fact places above, but even they at higher levels still have problems with DC's and overcoming SR. I thought about playing one here actually, but I'm going to playing one soon in another game. It's been a while sense I've played a decent meat shield, thus why I made the samurai.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 14, 2010)

@ScottDewar: Team Black, with gladiusnp's take-over of Thanor, only has Yoggrith, the NE halforc favored soul that is currently being dm-ran.  

Team Gold has only the following PC's being played:

Lvl 8 gnome Archivist
mixed level githzerai rogue/monk
mixed level dwarf rogue/fighter/dragonmarked heir (at least I think he is still in the game)

The following PC's have departed:

lvl 8 masterspecialist/master transmogrifist
lvl 8 druid/warshaper
lvl 8 fighter/warblade
lvl 8 dwarf cleric

So, there is plenty of room on team gold to explore.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 14, 2010)

I hope I get in.. I LOVE to get into games and get to experience pc interaction within the adventure or world around them... I LOVE finding treasure and items in a game which on PbP's you don't see enough of. People focus so much on leveling and how slow that is that the need for interesting and well placed items to balance level play is most always overlooked heh.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2010)

I am looking at "morph" right now. I have to laugh, because i see you had Nac Mac Feegle in your game and he is the original player of the characte I took over in Industyry Gothica's game.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 14, 2010)

@ScottDewar - between you, me, and the wall, the whole master transmogrifist thing seems a bit unwieldy for me as a DM -- I wouldn't mind seeing that change..


----------



## Rathan (Mar 14, 2010)

On a side note: Does anyone have or know of a free RELIABLE 3.5 character builder online?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2010)

s@squ@tch said:


> @ScottDewar - between you, me, and the wall, the whole master transmogrifist thing seems a bit unwieldy for me as a DM -- I wouldn't mind seeing that change..




what if I come up with some thing more normal say a wizard-transmuter, human ?

edit:
ok, leaving the coffee shop here soon, so give me a few moments to get home before i can respond. **sigh** so long nectre of the gods.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 15, 2010)

Ahahaha *sigh* I didn't realize that Team Gold lost most of the healers.  Luckily I can be pretty versatile as to where I need to be to do some good hackin' and zappin', but I don't have any healing power.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 15, 2010)

Rathan said:


> That being said I LOVE warlocks as a good alternative to this fact places above, but even they at higher levels still have problems with DC's and overcoming SR.



The game is called "Against the Giants".  We'll likely be fighting giants.   Abilities that affect yourself and allies don't need to deal with SR, and your 'zot' is a ranged touch attack that, once you get Vitrolic Blast, ignores SR.

My alt character concept was going to be a Bard/Lok.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> Ahahaha *sigh* I didn't realize that Team Gold lost most of the healers.  Luckily I can be pretty versatile as to where I need to be to do some good hackin' and zappin', but I don't have any healing power.




no cleric?! How did I miss that? i can take a look at the old dwarven cleric...give me a moment here...

would that have been  Dori Kundarak played by Rena1g?


----------



## Rathan (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm not stuck on the samurai.. I could play my absolute favorite class which happens to be the cleric... or if someone else wants to take that slot I can make a backup healer in the form of a paladin..... might go with a different race though as dwarves are not the most charismatic people in the world heh


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 15, 2010)

Rathan said:


> I'm not stuck on the samurai.. I could play my absolute favorite class which happens to be the cleric... or if someone else wants to take that slot I can make a backup healer in the form of a paladin..... might go with a different race though as dwarves are not the most charismatic people in the world heh



You could even make a Paladin of Freedom/Warlock.  Dwarves take a -2 hit to Cha which is small beans compared to their benefits.  I took a race that took a -2 hit to the class primary stat, but hey, it's all about the flavor for me.

Also, two clerics of different religions wouldn't be bad at all, especially if one focused on martial and the other on spellcasting, say.  No toe-stepping and all that.  Plus, we lost our Druid.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 15, 2010)

EDIT: New Question... can a rogues sneak attack be used with a warlocks eldritch blast?

Along this same line of thinking.. can you see normally in your OWN darkness spell if you were the one that cast it?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 15, 2010)

@ScottDeWar - wizard / transmuter is fine, and yes, Dori was the old cleric, abandoned by renau1q (who is a 4E fanboy)

@Rathan - I would assume that eldritch blast could be used as a sneak attack if target was flatfooted and within 30', just as any ranged attack would be.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok After having a real blast creating him I think I'd like to give this rogue/lock a try...

He's still missing a few things like an actual ranged weapon like a short bow for example.. but I really like him so far....

[sblock=Rog4/Lock4 (Unnamed thus-far)]
Name:
Race: Human
Class: Rogue 4/Warlock 4
Alignment: CN
XP: 28,000
XP^: 36,000

Str: 12	(+1)			[4 Points]
Dex: 16	(+3)	(+2 Level)	[6 Points]
Con: 12	(+1)			[4Points]
Int: 12 (+1)			[4 Points]
Wis: 12	(+1)			[4Points]
Cha: 16	(+3)			[10 Points]

HP: 45 / 45
AC: 20 [10 Base, +3 Dex, +6 Armor, +1 Deflection]
BAB: +6/+1
Initiative: +7

Saves:
Fort: +4 [+2 Base, +1 Con, +1 Enhancement]
Refl: +9 [+5 Base, +3 Dex, +1 Enhancement]
Will: +7 [+5 Base, +1 Wis, +1 Enhancement]

Attacks:
Warlock's Scepter (+1 Light Mace): +8/+3 for 1d6+2 dmg [20x2 Crit]
Composite Short Bow (+1 Str) +9/+4 for 1d6+1 dmg [20x3 Crit]
Eldritch Blast: +10 (+11 within 30 ft.) for 3d6 dmg [20x2 Crit]

Specials: 

Warlock: Eldritch Blast, Invocations (Eldritch Spear, Darkness, Devil's Sight), DR 1/Cold Iron, Detect Magic (at-will), Deceive Item
Rogue: Sneak Attack +2d6, Evasion, Trapsense +1, Uncanny Dodge (Dex to AC), Trapfinding

Feats: Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Improved Initiative

Skills: (82)
Concentration +9 [8 Ranks, +1 Con]
Decipher Script +7 [6 Ranks, +1 Int]
Disable Device +11 [8 Ranks, +1 Int, +2 circumstance]
Hide +12 [9 Ranks, +3 Dex]
Listen +6 [5 Ranks, +1 Wis]
Move Silently +11 [8 Ranks, +3 Dex]
Open Lock +13 [8 Ranks, +3 Dex, +2 circumstance]
Search +8 [7 Ranks, +1 Int] (+2 circumstance bns to Survival checks when following tracks)
Spellcraft +9 [8 Ranks, +1 Int] (+2 circumstance bns to deciphering scrolls)
Tumble +11 [8 Ranks, +3 Dex] (+2 circumstance bns to jump and balance checks)
Use Magic Device +10 [7 Ranks, +3 Cha] (+2 circumstance bns when invoking scrolls)

Regular Equipment: (Total Spent in GP: 289)
Backpack
Bedroll
Scroll Case
Flint and Steel
Belt Pouch x5
Waterskin x2
Whetstone
10 Days Trial Rations
10 Sunrods
Masterwork Thieves Tools

Magical Equipment: (656  gp Remaining)
Chasuble of Fell Power (+1d6 to eldritch Blast) [8,000 gp; pg 85 MIC]
Warlocks Scepter (5 Chargaes/day) [8,305 gp; pg 63 MIC]
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture (3 Charges/day) [2,500 gp; pg 105 MIC]
+2 Chain Shirt [4,250 gp]
Cloak of Resistance +1 [1,000 gp]
Ring of Protection +1 [2,000 gp]
[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 15, 2010)

It's none of my business how you make your character, Rathan.   But I do have a query... 

If you're looking to up your damage with your 'zot', why wouldn't you just take 8 levels of Warlock to get 4d6 damage all the time instead of a situational +2d6 depending on your sneak attack?  Do you have plans to go melee as well? 

Devil's Sight will allow you to see in your own darkness spell.  I think I'm starting to see where you're going with Sneak Attack.

Also, you have a composite short bow on your character description.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2010)

I think we need a healer, so instead of the transmuter wizard, I think I will go with Dori. I know Renalg from the thread here and have played with him in some games as a player and he as a dm and I like his work. i think the character should be close th already playable. Let me have a day here and I will get back to you l8r 2day.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 15, 2010)

Hero: I just added the bow like 10 minutes ago heh... so yes... my previous statement in that regard is moot now.. I just hadn't changed it yet. Granted the 'hey I just casted darkness on your head, now next round I can sneak attack you' is a BIT clunky... but I like the concept.

The downside to this is that if I cast darkness on our enemies it makes hitting said target just a BIT more difficult for everyone else heh..

EDIT: Also... another downside is that it's a touch spell... here's the question though.. if my enemy can't see ME persay... and I attack... are they considered flatfooted? 

Along that note as well if I cast the darkness spell on a movable object, like a stone, and throw it... or better yet.. an arrow I'm about to fire, does the darkness move WITH the stone or is the 20-radius stationary?

EDIT2: On the up side once more people can use my darkness for cover as well


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2010)

Rathan said:


> The downside to this is that if I cast darkness on our enemies it makes hitting said target just a BIT more difficult for everyone else heh..




that can be very very important!


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 15, 2010)

Rathan said:


> if my enemy can't see ME persay... and I attack... are they considered flatfooted?



Normally, yes.  However, the 3.5 version of _darkness_ is actually only "shadowy illumination", granting a 20% miss chance.  Since you're not invisible, you don't get the sneak attack bonus on the enemy.



> Along that note as well if I cast the darkness spell on a movable object, like a stone, and throw it... or better yet.. an arrow I'm about to fire, does the darkness move WITH the stone or is the 20-radius stationary?



Ya sure can, but again, why give the enemies 20% concealment? 



> EDIT2: On the up side once more people can use my darkness for cover as well



That's the general idea with the "new" darkness spell.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 15, 2010)

well hell.... that completely shoots my concept right out of the water then.... *sighs*

 Hero... any ideas on how I could tweak the build to be more than useless now heh....


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm a far cry from a Character Optimizer, though there are CharOp forums dedicated to people who try to milk the most out of each class.

Rogue/Lok isn't a bad build at all, it just doesn't do exactly what you wanted.  You would just need to come up with a way to make your sneak attack count - like, say, _walk unseen_ (a Lesser Invocation that works the same as _invisibility_, and you can use it as many times as you want, forever).  One round, poof, next round, surprise!  Rinse and repeat.  If you wanted to get into melee and mix it up, you could take _hideous blow_ and channel your 'zot' into your melee attack and get sneak attack on top that way.  It's what I plan to do with my Duskblade (except, of course, he's not a rogue, but has a reach weapon instead).

If you like the ranged combatant idea, throwing some Sorcerer on there in place of Rogue might not be a bad idea.  Heck, you might even go crazy and go straight Warlock.

If you want more melee oomph, I still recommend Paladin of Freedom/Warlock (but you'd need to be Chaotic Good, I believe). You could still do the _hideous blow_ shtick, but no sneak attack.  With a Greatsword (2d6), you'd be doing an extra 2d or 3d6 per swing, depending on how many levels of Lok you take.  I would go either Pal 5/Lok 3 or Lok 5/Pal 3, depending on your focus.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 15, 2010)

The group (team gold) already has a sneaky type - the monk/rogue githzerai.  If you want to make a blaster, go right ahead, but don't feel like you need to make something sneaky, if that is what the rogue portion was for.

Also, for future team gold folks -- illithids are about -- already 2 members lost to them.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 15, 2010)

You could get zany with Eldritch Theurge, or Mystic Theurge, or the cleric/warlock PrC.

No holds barred.  Or you can go straight warlock (team gold already had one -- he got his arms torn off by some damn apes.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn dirty apes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2010)

_rend_ attack, eh? that sucks.

fyi: I just printed a hard copy of Dori ao i will be looking her over at my liesure. i have a bid to do right now, so I will be back soon.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm soon to be playing a 12th level strait lock in another game so that just seems to me a bit redundant ......

I had taken a certain amount of rogue levels for the skill points as well.. didn't want to give too many of them up for the least invocations :/

Oh well.. back to the drawing board heh....

EDIT: fudge it.. I can make him slightly different.. enough to play him differently.... 8th level lock of invisibility it is!


----------



## Rathan (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok.. lets try this character thing again LOL...

As much as I would LOVE to have Eldritch Chain invocation I felt Fell Flight would be more prudent that way those crazy monkeys can't reach me to tear my arms off hehehe....

[sblock=Tinus Gorbin Warlock 8]
Name: Tinus Gorbin
Race: Human
Class: Warlock 8
Alignment: CN
XP: 28,000
XP^: 36,000

Str: 12	(+1)			[4 Points]
Dex: 16	(+3)	(+2 Level)	[6 Points]
Con: 12	(+1)			[4Points]
Int: 12 (+1)			[4 Points]
Wis: 12	(+1)			[4Points]
Cha: 16	(+3)			[10 Points]

HP: 45 / 45
AC: 20 [10 Base, +3 Dex, +6 Armor, +1 Deflection] (Flat Footed: 17, Touch: 14)
BAB: +6/+1
Initiative: +7

Saves:
Fort: +4 [+2 Base, +1 Con, +1 Enhancement]
Refl: +6 [+2 Base, +3 Dex, +1 Enhancement]
Will: +8 [+6 Base, +1 Wis, +1 Enhancement]

Attacks:
Warlocks Scepter(+1 Light Mace): +8/+3 1d6+1 dmg [20x2 Crit]
Basic Ranged Attack: +9/+4
Eldritch Blast: +10 (+11 within 30 ft.) for 5d6 dmg [20x2 Crit]

Specials: 

Warlock: Eldritch Blast, Invocations (Eldritch Spear, Frightful Blast [DC 15 Will save or become shaken], Devil's Sight, Fell Flight, Walk Unseen), DR 2/Cold Iron, Detect Magic (at-will), Deceive Item, Fiendish Resilience 1
Languages: Common, Giant
Speed: 30

Feats:  
1st: Point Blank Shot  
1st: Precise Shot
3rd: Improved Initiative
6th: Empower Spell-Like Ability (3/day)

Skills: (33 Class, 11 Human)
Concentration +12 [11 Ranks, +1 Con]
Knowledge (Acrana) +12 [11 Ranks, +1 Int]
SpellCraft +12 [11 Ranks, +1 Int]
Use Magic Device +14 [11 Ranks, +3 Cha]

Regular Equipment: (Total Spent in GP: 36)
Backpack (* = In backpack)
Bedroll*
Scroll Case*
Flint and Steel*
Belt Pouch x5
Waterskin x2*
10 Days Trial Rations*
10 Sunrods*

Magical Equipment: (159 gp Remaining)
Chasuble of Fell Power (+1d6 to Eldritch Blast) [8,000 gp; pg 85 MIC]
Warlocks Scepter (5 Charges/day) [8,305 gp; pg 63 MIC]
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture (3 Charges/day) [2,500 gp; pg 105 MIC]
+2 Chain Shirt [4,250 gp]
Cloak of Resistance +1 [1,000 gp]
Ring of Protection +1 [2,000 gp]
Wand of Cure Light Wounds [750 gp]
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 15, 2010)

@ Rathan - the other warlock had fell flight -- just got surprised and rended in-twain.  The warlock's char sheet is still in the Team Gold RG -- Zurai was the player, IIRC.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 15, 2010)

That's an awesome build. But he couldn't be invisable.. thus the deadness hehe... j/k... I'm sure it was just a stroke of bad luck.. regardless think I'm going to stick with my build which is VERY similar... just a bit more defensible... heh

EDIT: BTW Sa@ssqu@tch?... Are your games really really deadly? LOL


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 15, 2010)

From somewhere nearby (possibly over by team Black), there is the sound of a halfling chuckling softly at the very idea of an invisible warlock...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 15, 2010)

pathfinderq1 said:


> From somewhere nearby (possibly over by team Black), there is the sound of a halfling chuckling softly at the very idea of an invisible warlock...




lol!

Completely forgot that Ipshivi is the invisible warlock/rogue in Team Black!


----------



## Rathan (Mar 15, 2010)

Bah.... chuckle all you want my 'little' friend... the giants will only see the frightful color of my sickly red blasts and when the light is gone... so am I once more! muahahahaha!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2010)

ok. I looked over Renalg's character: male dwarven cleric 8.

I like it as written. no tweeks neaded in my opinion. I can play that character as is. I will need to review some source splats to know more of what it does, but doable reguardless.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 16, 2010)

Updated my character with background and personality, and added a token portrait.  Other than encumbrance, my character is complete.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 16, 2010)

@gladiusnp - go ahead and post your updated Thanor to the RG thread.  Thanks!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2010)

I am going to quote Renalg's character and post it under mine, if that is ok.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 16, 2010)

That's fine as well.


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok S@s.  I have posted Thanor in the RG thread.  I checked the OOC thread for Team Black and will post a quick hello to everyone there as well.  Should be lots of fun!!  I'll try and look at how Thanor and the rest of the crew interact as well.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 16, 2010)

Speaking of that history thing.. I will get on making mine soonish... and once I get approval I will add him to team golds RG and check in on the OOC thread there as well...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 16, 2010)

OK, so this is what I have:

*Team Black:*

GladiusNP taking over Thanor

*Team Gold:*

Rathan creating new warlock
Scott DeWar taking over Dori (cleric)
Herobizkit creating new duskblade

Quite a haul, if I may say so myself!

That only leaves me having to run the Favored Soul in Team Black.

Team Gold could use a arcane caster and another meat shield if anyone is interested!


----------



## Rathan (Mar 16, 2010)

S@s?.... any possibility you could private message me or what have you on how we possibly could be meeting our would be allies and companions. Weather this be we've been captured by giants.. or we're going to be meeting in a nearby town or something that way I can work something into my back story as the place I'm heading to or were captured at as part of my history....

Thanks in Advance,

- Rathan


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 17, 2010)

For all new team gold folks -- I have been struggling on figuring out how to switch out the old with the new -- as the group had just entered the Steading and was entering combat with the first group of giants they met.

I don't see any easy way to do it, as there are no towns anywhere near the place, as it is located in the hinterlands of Xen'drik.  Give me a bit to figure it out -- there could be a couple ways to accomplish this -- one way is the Strahd method of amazing destruction... or something else.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 17, 2010)

Play out/NPC the fight if it's important.  Once the combat is done, semi-retire the lost, or have them find a reason to leave and send the new guys in their place.  It's weaksauce, but its a game, after all.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2010)

the "Strahd method of amazing destruction" ? what in the world could that be?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 17, 2010)

He is incredibly violent in his departed-PC removal strategies.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2010)

wow. Sounds  ... gothic.

quick question: does changing a spell or two in the spell list constitute a "tweak"?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 17, 2010)

At this point, no.  If you want to swap out spells, feel free.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 17, 2010)

Perhaps they could be eaten by a grue.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 17, 2010)

Terasque... *brushes his goatee and nods sagely..*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 17, 2010)

That could be quite interesting.

Perhaps the MITD from OOTS will show up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2010)

just no ROUS's please.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 17, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> just no ROUS's please.




I don't think they exist.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2010)

Let me guess, their existance is inconcievable?


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 20, 2010)

That word... I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> That word... I do not think it means what you think it means.




*dang, forgot how that statement was responded to.* [diversion] is that a fisherman on a midnight fishing excersion? [/diversion]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 21, 2010)

s@squ@tch said:


> OK, so this is what I have:
> 
> *Team Black:*
> 
> ...




OK, so an update:

ScottDeWar is finished with Dori tweak, post in the RG
Herobizkit please post your duskblade in the RG

Rathan - did you post your warlock here (and did I miss it?)?

To others -- if you have interest in playing a meat shield or arcane caster for Team Gold -- please let me know -- those spots are still open!


----------



## Rathan (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes I did S@s back on post 91 I do believe however I will post him again here for you to look over.....

[sblock=Tinus Gorbin Warlock 8]
Name: Tinus Gorbin
Race: Human
Class: Warlock 8
Alignment: CN
XP: 28,000
XP^: 36,000

Str: 12	(+1)			[4 Points]
Dex: 16	(+3)	(+2 Level)	[6 Points]
Con: 12	(+1)			[4Points]
Int: 12 (+1)			[4 Points]
Wis: 12	(+1)			[4Points]
Cha: 16	(+3)			[10 Points]

HP: 45 / 45
AC: 20 [10 Base, +3 Dex, +6 Armor, +1 Deflection] (Flat Footed: 17, Touch: 14)
BAB: +6/+1
Initiative: +7

Saves:
Fort: +4 [+2 Base, +1 Con, +1 Enhancement]
Refl: +6 [+2 Base, +3 Dex, +1 Enhancement]
Will: +8 [+6 Base, +1 Wis, +1 Enhancement]

Attacks:
Warlocks Scepter(+1 Light Mace): +8/+3 1d6+1 dmg [20x2 Crit]
Basic Ranged Attack: +9/+4
Eldritch Blast: +10 (+11 within 30 ft.) for 5d6 dmg [20x2 Crit]

Specials: 

Warlock: Eldritch Blast, Invocations (Eldritch Spear, Frightful Blast [DC 15 Will save or become shaken], Devil's Sight, Fell Flight, Walk Unseen), DR 2/Cold Iron, Detect Magic (at-will), Deceive Item, Fiendish Resilience 1
Languages: Common, Giant
Speed: 30

Feats:  
1st: Point Blank Shot  
1st: Precise Shot
3rd: Improved Initiative
6th: Empower Spell-Like Ability (3/day)

Skills: (33 Class, 11 Human)
Concentration +12 [11 Ranks, +1 Con]
Knowledge (Acrana) +12 [11 Ranks, +1 Int]
SpellCraft +12 [11 Ranks, +1 Int]
Use Magic Device +14 [11 Ranks, +3 Cha]

Regular Equipment: (Total Spent in GP: 36)
Backpack (* = In backpack)
Bedroll*
Scroll Case*
Flint and Steel*
Belt Pouch x5
Waterskin x2*
10 Days Trial Rations*
10 Sunrods*

Magical Equipment: (159 gp Remaining)
Chasuble of Fell Power (+1d6 to Eldritch Blast) [8,000 gp; pg 85 MIC]
Warlocks Scepter (5 Charges/day) [8,305 gp; pg 63 MIC]
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture (3 Charges/day) [2,500 gp; pg 105 MIC]
+2 Chain Shirt [4,250 gp]
Cloak of Resistance +1 [1,000 gp]
Ring of Protection +1 [2,000 gp]
Wand of Cure Light Wounds [750 gp]
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2010)

The only thing I changed actually was an Inflict mod wounds for a lesser restoration. I have him posted under my name in the rg now.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 22, 2010)

Posted Jeriko in the RG, and even wroked out my encumbrance.  He is actually 100% complete!  YAAAAY!

... course, I may dither with the appearance of the post here and there.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 22, 2010)

OK, so for the new PC's coming to Team Gold, I need a piece of artwork or picture for your PC, so that I can make a token for use on the IG maps.

Now, assume that your PC's know each other and have a similar backstory as to why you are adventuring in Xen'drik.

I plan on having your PC's initially being prisoners of the giants, along with an elven sorceress (as I am doing away with the warforged transmogrifist in the group, as he will be difficult to control by me), so the three of you have been captured by the giants and will make your appearance quickly.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 22, 2010)

My character has artwork attached in one of the sblocks.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 22, 2010)

Artwork?..... wonderful.. I have NO idea what to use..... pfffttt..

EDIT: Ok artwork found... now... background.... S@s?... can I get some background information on the surrounding area of Xen'drik.... I'm not familiar with the area and where Tinus might actually be from?... Can he be from another plane perhaps is my second question?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 22, 2010)

He can be of any origin on Eberron, as long as he is an adventuring companion of the other two -- the half-orc duskblade and the elven sorceress.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 22, 2010)

You're overestimating my ability to know anything about Ebberon S@s LOL.... just toss me out a couple of semi-major city names and I'll pick on and just base his limited Character history from it eventually ending up with the half orc and the elf.... heh

EDIT: also... what's the sorceress' name?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 22, 2010)

sorceress is named Virashil.

House Tharashk is very active in Xen'drik -- operating out of their house in Stormreach, which, btw, is basically the only city on Xen'drik. 

The second group came from the mainland of Khorvaire.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 23, 2010)

Stormreach I get... I at least played some of the MMORPG.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2010)

Hmmm Artwork. that may have a bit of fun to find. I will endeavor to find a good pic of a dwarf.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 23, 2010)

Rathan - Tinus looks good, please post him in RG!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 23, 2010)

@ScottDeWar - I can use the old artwork for Dori (given by renau1q) if you wish.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2010)

s@squ@tch said:


> @ScottDeWar - I can use the old artwork for Dori (given by renau1q) if you wish.




Great! Lets do that then!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 23, 2010)

@ScottDeWar: No problem.  BTW, you are up in the IC thread now for Dori!


----------



## Rathan (Mar 23, 2010)

Tinus is up in the RG S@s!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 23, 2010)

Awesome!  Thx!  

Your group will be entering the scene shortly.

Any group thoughts on their background?


----------



## Rathan (Mar 23, 2010)

I kinda took the liberty to say they've been adventuring for about 2 years now.. and with everyone have some sort of background in the arcane of some kind they all get along well... 

The sorcerer came first.... then hired Jeriko.... then Tinus kinda weaseled his way into the group and fit in nicely.... 

I hinted a bit that they conceded to their latest assailants whomever they may be rather then dying trying to escape so to speak... so run with that if you'd like...


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 24, 2010)

Just so I'm clear, the elven sorceress used to be the transmogrifist and is currently NPC'd by s@s?  And Tinus is a warlock?


----------



## Rathan (Mar 24, 2010)

little tiny Tim voice.

"you are correct sir!"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 24, 2010)

Well, technically, the current extant PC's in the party,  are being phased out (Domoris / Dreadnought / Morph).

The newcomers -- warlock / duskblade / sorceress -- are going to be added shortly.

The three of you will enter the scene as prisoners -- taken by the giants as you explored the Titan's Teeth ruins.

ScottDeWar is taking over Dori, who is already with the original PC's involved in the current combat with the 2 giants.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 24, 2010)

soooo could be a while till the kill the giants then before we enter heh... unless Tinus is just chained to a wall there and still has use of his hands to light eldritch fire under giants asses from behind.... hehehe


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 24, 2010)

Won't be as long as you think!


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh! so Dori was with the group not being held prisonor? so he has all of his equipment?! cool! I understand now.

ps: hero: your are nutty in a good way!


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 24, 2010)

Gee, thanks Scott!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2010)

That is why I am called Great Scott!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 8, 2010)

Lost 2 PC's -- before they were even inserted into the game.

Need to replace them and possibly the sorcerer, if there is interest.

I've updated post #1 with the information, but basically, looking for 2+ new PC's for Team Gold.  All links to RG/IC/OOC are in my sig.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2010)

patiently awaiting!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 8, 2010)

You and me both!


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 8, 2010)

Just when I'm thinking a few of my games are drying up or moving at a snail's pace, I came across the thread and managed to spot the fact you were recruiting. I'd need a wee bit of time getting up to speed on reading what's gone before and options available, but I'd like to apply for one of the spots. I'm old enough to remember when the Giants series came out first, but like so many of the 'classic' modules, I never played them. I'm still fairly new to the pbp scene (relatively) so not a whole heap of posts to my name, but I've gamed with Scott (and hope to be part of another game with him soon) and Hero and I are in a couple of games - hopefully they'll vouch for my willingness to stay the course (if not the quality of my ramblings )

I'll betray my ignorance before we start: I'm going to have to scrounge a copy of the Eberron book to read as I have never even picked it up (but I know a man who has...) - some of those classes of the existing players are unfamiliar to me (because I don't have a lot of 3.5 material), so if we have a fairly free choice, what are the party lacking - fighters, spellcasters, something else?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, the remaining group consists of a gnome archivist, a dwarven cleric, an elven sorceress, a githzerai monk, strange crusader.

Just lost the warlock and duskblade.  So, I'd say the group is in need of some front line help.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 10, 2010)

I give a most resounding good word about Grufflehead!


----------



## Xaositek (Jul 10, 2010)

If you're still looking for people, this sounds interesting, I could think up a few concepts for a front-line fighter.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 10, 2010)

OK, having looked at the RG, if Xaositek is interested in the fighter slot, then between him, the 'Crusader' (the recruit thread says no ToB so just in case Xaositek is thinking of something from there) and a little help from the monk and cleric (who seems pretty well set up to fight giants!), that seems to cover it fairly well. I would have thought a bit more Arcane power wouldn't go amiss if the only caster is the sorceress? Alternatively I'm not seeing any missile users. I'll have a look and see what I can come up with.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 10, 2010)

The ToB requirement has been redacted, as there is a crusader already present, and one of the recently removed PC's was a warblade mix.  

Xaoistek - you are most welcome to submit a PC as well!

As you will notice from the IC, the gith is a non-combatant, more of a stealth PC who rolls natural 1's on most critical skill checks.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 10, 2010)

s@squ@tch said:


> the gith is a non-combatant, more of a stealth PC who rolls natural 1's on most critical skill checks.




The curse of Invisible Castle strikes again! 

I'm just playing about with some numbers at the moment, trying to get a workable fighter/caster combo. I was looking at Battle Sorceror but you take a big hit on spells so not sure about it....


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 11, 2010)

I always thought the abjurant champion was a nice fighter caster route -- you lose one spell level, but you get the Fighter BAB progression, unless I'm screwing that up with another PrC.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 11, 2010)

I've posted up a character in the RGII - can you check you are happy with it?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2010)

AH! Grufflehead, you have a character so you are now officilly on board! I am glad to see you here!

Xaoistek: player to player welcome!


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 11, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> AH! Grufflehead, you have a character so you are now officilly on board! I am glad to see you here!




And I'm relying on you to keep me right! First time together for a while - good to be in the same game with you again. Here's hoping I've not got in over my head; I was mulling over choices but this character is a bit of a departure from my usual so I hope I haven't made any critical errors...


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 11, 2010)

so who's playing this elven sorceress, you S@s as an NPC? Aside from some heavy magical firepower I'd agree that we do need another super tank type, who's AC can stand up to that starting bonus of 19+ to hit that all giants come standard with.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 11, 2010)

If there's still room, I'm willing to toss my name into the ring.

It seems you might also need a mage of some sort to replace the NPC'd Sorceress... I'd be cool with setting up a character of either type.


----------



## Xaositek (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, I'm planning to make a melee fighter, I can see if I can't get my AC into the crazy range.  That said, I'm trying to make a build that can still do enough damage that I don't just get ignored by the giants in favor of squishing the casters.  I'm probably going to do a two-weapon fighter either with sword and spiked shield or greatsword and spiked armor.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 11, 2010)

Woohoo, Dragonwriter! Hope you get in  As far as I can see the NPC sorceress is largely a blaster, and while I have arcane casting, I know so few spells, that a proper versatile caster would be very welcome I'm sure.

Xaositek - good to have you along. As you said you were happy to go melee fighter, I've come up with a shooter. Having spent the afternoon read the RG I hope that fills a niche, although I have this nagging feeling by going for battle sorcerer I've maybe restricted myself a bit too much. We'll see...

I'd very happy to take advice on my character (in the new RG) and point out glaring flaws as I've never done anything like this before. An option which would give me back some versatility is to go straight sorcerer, then take a level of Spellsword before Abjurant Champion. More spells known, more spells cast, just lose a few HP plus the Swift abjuration power so might be worth running some numbers on it while others sort their PCs out.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 11, 2010)

@dragonwriter -- i you would like to join, you are more than welcome -- the sorceress can easily be replaced as well.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 11, 2010)

s@squ@tch said:


> @dragonwriter -- i you would like to join, you are more than welcome -- the sorceress can easily be replaced as well.




Awesome. Thanks very much! 



grufflehead said:


> Woohoo, Dragonwriter! Hope you get in




Thanks, and good to see you again, grufflehead. I still lament the death of the Paranormal Protection Agency. 



Xaositek said:


> Well, I'm planning to make a melee fighter, I can see if I can't get my AC into the crazy range.  That said, I'm trying to make a build that can still do enough damage that I don't just get ignored by the giants in favor of squishing the casters.  I'm probably going to do a two-weapon fighter either with sword and spiked shield or greatsword and spiked armor.




I wasn't sure what you were working on, but since that is settled, I'll get to work on a mage. Full caster, if possible, with what I'm seeing... Ah, this is one of those times I wish I had Complete Mage.

I'm looking through my books... Since Eberron dragons are somewhat more remote, would it be too much trouble to play a Pact Bound Adept or Wyrm Wizard? (Both are from Dragon Magic, PBA gets SLAs in trade for a spell slot, Wyrm Wizard gets extra spells + metamagic goodies, both PrCs get their powers from dragons.)
If they're a no-go, I'll look at something else.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 11, 2010)

@dragonwriter- let me look into those two PrC's.  As long as their nothing like the binder you are playing in the Savage tide, they might be ok.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 11, 2010)

s@squ@tch said:


> @dragonwriter- let me look into those two PrC's.  As long as their nothing like the binder you are playing in the Savage tide, they might be ok.




Oh, they're quite different from Sharazek. 

Pact Bound Adept is for taking advantage of the dragonpact rules from Dragon Magic (and is Sorcerer only). 
Basically, the Sorcerer magically contacts a dragon of a given color and makes a deal. The dragon sacrifices some HP and gains a spell slot of a particular level. The Sorcerer gives up his spell slot and gains a special set of SLAs, depending on the dragon's color. They don't even have to be together and the Sorcerer may never know exactly what dragon made the deal with him (but the dragon knows just who the Sorcerer is). 
The Pact-Bound Adept is just better at making the deal and gets some extra goodies from their pact (like being able to give up a lesser spell slot).

Wyrm Wizards focus more on learning about how the dragons use their innate magics. It gets a few boosts to metamagic (three spells get free metamagic adjustments, of varying levels) and learns a few spells for free, from any list (not many).

Like I said, if they are too much trouble, I can do something else.

Oh, and are the Alternate Class Features from PHB2 and Unearthed Arcana alright with you? I like some of the stuff for Conjurers and Necromancers, if I go Wizard, and the Metamagic Specialist one in PHB2 for Sorcerers is also very nice.

Obviously, I'm not completely settled on class yet, let alone race... Just narrowing ideas down.


----------



## Xaositek (Jul 12, 2010)

Hmm, okay, saw the post that Tome of Battle is allowed, I'll peruse that and see how well it fits into my plans.  I should have a sheet by tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 12, 2010)

As you skim Bo9S, remember that a nasty AC is really hard to get. King Grommet can occasionally give someone a +9 shield bonus to AC against a single attack, but getting into the 30s is no easy task. With 2 spells Grommet can get up to an AC 38 conceivably, but that is the extreme upper end of the scale for our lvl. And he is a Crusader/Cleric/Ruby Knight Vindicator for the record ;p


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 12, 2010)

@ S@squ@tch - been thinking about my PC a bit (not sure whether the insomnia was caused by it, or I just took advantage of being awake in the wee small hours...). Now we're getting a 'proper' caster in Dragonwriter (not a dabbler like I was planning) I think I may re-work my guy and just stick to shooting. The casting was so minor, I'm not sure what it really added, so will put some numbers down for a modified sheet once I get home. The new version can throw Tracking, a decent Diplomacy skill (which last time I looked wasn't too well covered), and a couple of minor group buffs in along with ranged combat so should still be able to fill a niche.


----------



## Xaositek (Jul 12, 2010)

Alright, having looked things over, I think I'm not likely to be able to get my AC up into the mid-thirties without sacrificing a lot at the altar of defense, so I'm going to go a bit more offensive with a Warblade/Tempest - maybe with a level of fighter, I haven't picked exact details yet.

Are UA Flaws allowed?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 12, 2010)

one flaw max.


----------



## Xaositek (Jul 12, 2010)

Hmmm.  The more I look at it the more I think Tempest might not be the answer - I can't quite get my defenses high enough that I'd really be comfortable standing next to a giant and letting it get a full attack, and if I don't want to do that, then I can't rely on getting full attacks myself, which makes TWF less attractive.  Doing some quick redesign, then I'll post the sheet.

EDIT: Sheet posted.  Background isn't fully fleshed out yet, as I don't know what the easiest way for me to meet up with the party would be - I'm open to suggestions.  I'm currently using a Keen weapon, but if it would make sense for my character to be actively hunting giants I'll likely swap that over to a Giantbane one.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 13, 2010)

OK, 3rd time lucky. Some good advice from one of the other players so I've ditched the overcomplicated combo of classes I was looking at and gone for something streamlined, simple and hopefully filling his 'role' well.

I've got a bit of cash unspent but it's late here and I don't want to rush into something so will leave that til tomorrow. 

As it is an Eberron-set game are we using Action Points? I also have 1 feat still unassigned so if the answer to that is yes, then I'm going to go for Action Surge from the Eberron book.

Other than that, still need to jot down a background, but I think I'm good to go once the GM approves.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 13, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> OK, 3rd time lucky. Some good advice from one of the other players so I've ditched the overcomplicated combo of classes I was looking at and gone for something streamlined, simple and hopefully filling his 'role' well.
> 
> I've got a bit of cash unspent but it's late here and I don't want to rush into something so will leave that til tomorrow.
> 
> ...




Your PC looks VERY similar to one in the Black group!  

scary similar


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 13, 2010)

Xaositek said:


> Hmmm.  The more I look at it the more I think Tempest might not be the answer - I can't quite get my defenses high enough that I'd really be comfortable standing next to a giant and letting it get a full attack, and if I don't want to do that, then I can't rely on getting full attacks myself, which makes TWF less attractive.  Doing some quick redesign, then I'll post the sheet.
> 
> EDIT: Sheet posted.  Background isn't fully fleshed out yet, as I don't know what the easiest way for me to meet up with the party would be - I'm open to suggestions.  I'm currently using a Keen weapon, but if it would make sense for my character to be actively hunting giants I'll likely swap that over to a Giantbane one.




It made some sense for the original PC's to possibly have giant-bane weapons, as they signed up to track down some giants, but I would prefer that secondary and tertiary new-PC's not have them, unless they have a very good background reason to have them.  That's my $0.02.


----------



## Xaositek (Jul 13, 2010)

Alright, I'll stick to Keen then - it has a little synergy with my Warblade bonus to confirming crits.

And speaking of being a tertiary character, do you have any preferences for how we should be introduced, or should we come up with our own ideas?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2010)

hey s@s just seeing if I can be put on a list for alts or whatever for when you need another player. Been trying to follow along as it says you are recuriting but have no ideal whose whom or any of that. 

Thanks and have fun everyone.

HM


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 13, 2010)

@xaositek: your PC's are going to directly replace those just added to the combat -- its the simplest way, although will require some suspension of disbelief, as the two (now 3) new PC's that are being replaced really never did anything in combat yet.

@holyman - will do.  I'm sure I'll need another replacement sooner or later for either group, and this module series is great for adding PC's! (lots of spots to stick prisoners, err, new pc's.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 13, 2010)

s@squ@tch said:


> Your PC looks VERY similar to one in the Black group!
> 
> scary similar




Oh, that Rhun fellow is such a min-maxer! Just look at that DEX!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 13, 2010)

@grufflehead - yep, he is a closet powergamer.  Complete with the giant-bane bow that needs to be sundered.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 13, 2010)

@Xaositek- I'm assuming you added both Desert Sun manuevres on your first Master of Nine level?


----------



## Xaositek (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes, I did - since all my initiator levels stack I just listed everything together, the actual breakdown is:

Maneuvers known: 6 from Warblade, 1 from Martial Study, 2 from Master of Nine.

Maneuvers readied: 4 from Warblade, 1 from Master of Nine.

If you think my sheet is ready, I can slot into the IC thread whenever, just tell me whom I'm replacing and whether/how much I'm still tied up.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 13, 2010)

Erm, S@s? Did you get to look over those PrCs I asked about?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 13, 2010)

Dragonwriter said:


> Erm, S@s? Did you get to look over those PrCs I asked about?




Yes, they look fiine.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 13, 2010)

s@s - is the Action Surge feat OK? Then I just need to spend the last of my cash, and I'll be ready to go


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2010)

grufflehead and rhun thinking alike. jsust great. Now i am scared. *shiver*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 13, 2010)

Just be glad they're playing warrior types, DeWar. Spellcasters can be a lot nastier in the hands of an optimizer/powergamer.

I'm working on my Sorcerer/Pact-Bound Adept now... I should have it done today or tomorrow. Out of curiosity, what kind of level advancement can we expect, S@s?


----------



## Xaositek (Jul 13, 2010)

Dragonwriter said:


> Just be glad they're playing warrior types, DeWar. Spellcasters can be a lot nastier in the hands of an optimizer/powergamer.
> 
> I'm working on my Sorcerer/Pact-Bound Adept now... I should have it done today or tomorrow. Out of curiosity, what kind of level advancement can we expect, S@s?




Why do I find this post extremely sinister?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 13, 2010)

Xaositek said:


> Why do I find this post extremely sinister?




I have no idea.  ...

Really, you needn't worry. I'm pretty good at character optimization, but I also play _with_ the party, not overshadow the other members. I also tend to put fun and flavor first, in most cases.


----------



## Xaositek (Jul 13, 2010)

Meh, I won't complain, I'm building from Tome of Battle 

That said, I'm far from optimized, but I should at least be able keep up for a while.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 13, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> grufflehead and rhun thinking alike. jsust great. Now i am scared. *shiver*




I resemble that remark! Besides we've got 1 feat different. And maybe a magic item or two. Toooootally different 

@ Xaos - I think DW has employed his massive Diplomacy skill to find a nice of waying of saying I'm not actually very good at this optimising thingy (if you saw my first 'attempt' at a character before I purged it you'll have seen what I mean). I used to play a mean wizard in 1st Ed, but that was quite some time ago, and I find these new fangled options way too confusing.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 13, 2010)

Level advancement should happen frequently, once the giants start dropping.  I will have to play it by ear once you get into the heart of the Steading, as I do not want to see it be too easy.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 13, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> @ Xaos - I think DW has employed his massive Diplomacy skill to find a nice of waying of saying I'm not actually very good at this optimising thingy (if you saw my first 'attempt' at a character before I purged it you'll have seen what I mean). I used to play a mean wizard in 1st Ed, but that was quite some time ago, and I find these new fangled options way too confusing.




No no no, just saying that DeWar shouldn't be worried about warriors, or even well-designed archers. I'm sure he'll be able to keep up. In the greater scheme of game mechanics, spellcasters are a lot more troublesome and powerful.

And S@s, I have finished my PC and will be posting Chardarran (nickname of Char) to the RG momentarily.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 13, 2010)

Also finished updating in the RG. Reporting for duty


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 13, 2010)

Dragonwriter said:


> Just be glad they're playing warrior types, DeWar. Spellcasters can be a lot nastier in the hands of an optimizer/powergamer.
> 
> I'm working on my Sorcerer/Pact-Bound Adept now...




Hmm, playing a spellcaster and 'spellcasters can be a lot nastier in the hands of an optimizer/powergamer'.  How would you describe yourself, DW?


----------



## Xaositek (Jul 14, 2010)

That's what I was finding sinister 

Speaking of killing giants, now that the three of us appear to have characters, is it time for us to move to the IC thread?  I read up on the current fight, and see the characters that need replacing, which of us should be replacing who?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 14, 2010)

Xaositek said:


> That's what I was finding sinister
> 
> Speaking of killing giants, now that the three of us appear to have characters, is it time for us to move to the IC thread?  I read up on the current fight, and see the characters that need replacing, which of us should be replacing who?




Tinus - Grufflehead
Virashil - Dragonwriter
Jeriko - Xaositek


----------



## Xaositek (Jul 14, 2010)

As it looks like Darv is freeing the caster this round, how extensively tied up are we?  I'm right next to a giant, and I have Improved Unarmed Strike, so I can presumably attack with my feet etc., would it be possible for me to make an attack this round?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 14, 2010)

s@squ@tch said:


> Hmm, playing a spellcaster and 'spellcasters can be a lot nastier in the hands of an optimizer/powergamer'.  How would you describe yourself, DW?




Ummmm........ Next question! 

In all seriousness, I will admit I heartily enjoy building mechanically strong characters. But I'm not the soulless optimizer that builds everything to tower over everybody else. In the sheet I posted for this game, you'll notice a goodly number of my spells focus on messing with the enemy, and making it easier on my allies. Support spells, hand-in-hand with debuffs, and a little blasting. If all goes well, they'll make everyone look good.
(except the bad guys, of course.  )


----------



## Xaositek (Jul 17, 2010)

Bump.  People still here?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 17, 2010)

yup!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, it is time to recruit fresh meat for the grinder.  Team Gold is in need of two PC's.  

Preferably in the meat shield and striker type of archetype, but any PC option is available, as more bodies must be supplied to the giants!

This thread beginning should have the details needed for PC creation, am looking for someone who will stick with the game. 

Thanks!


----------

